# Lacing a wheel. It's easier than you think.



## 53Phantom (Jul 11, 2010)

I recently laced my first set of wheels and , while researching the proper procedure for it, I found this video on YouTube.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIU6mi0K4Y4

If you will follow this video, it is an easy process. Mine turned out great.


----------

